# Fillings



## HEPPERS (Mar 22, 2001)

What do people put in sandwiches or on crackers or anything??I only eat jam on bread, Im able to eat a special kind of bread that agrees with me but am so sick of having nothing to put on it apart from jam or grated carrot !!What do you lot have in your sandwiches/crackers ??


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I eat nut butters - not peanut, it's too closely related to soy. The ones easiest for me to get are cashew butter and almond butter. Sometime I'd like to try sunflower seed butter if I can find any.I'll sprinkle dried coconut on the cashew butter and cinnamon on the almond butter - that's really good!


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

you can get sunflower seed butter at whole foods in chicago...there are several locations


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Actually no, I can't. I've never seen sunflower seed butter there. I once asked about ordering it, and they had no clue what I was talking about.







They have room for 3 rows of peanut butter and 2 rows of soy butter though.







I recently learned Trader Joe's has some, but it has sugar in it!


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

I was just at the whole foods on lincoln and ashland...and shopping for peanut butter...and noted that that was the only time I have ever seen that type of butter...I almost bought it...this was on Monday the 26th...


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't know if it had sugar in it though...That I did not check


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

hummus is something I like in Sandwiches.It is basically ground up chickpeas and some flavorings.But it might cause gas in some people.K.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I like hummus also, but I avoid beans because they're legumes, like soy, and if I have them too often they start disagreeing with me. Lectins might have something to do with that also.I found a recipe for potato hummus in the back of my file, I'm going to try that. It has boiled potato instead of chickpeas, and tahini. I love potatos!














That's a good idea to put it on sandwiches. Probably much better than the rice-based cream cheese in my fridge.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

mruchin,







Thanks for your posts about sunflower seed butter. After I brought it up I realized that since I put WF roasted salted sunflower seeds on my pasta, I probably don't need the butter too. But thanks a lot for your posts.







I was at the Lincoln/Ashland WF and I looked for the sf butter out of curiousity and didn't see it. However, they've removed some of the soy and peanut redundancy (yay! maybe my complaints made a difference!) and now they have a variety of expensive organic nut butters like hazelnut, pistachio, brazil nut... I can't eat them all the time at $7 or more for a small jar, but maybe once in a while - I'm getting tired of cashew butter.


----------

